# Advice for a new bow hunter...



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a bow earlier this year and have put in alot of practice and feel confident to thirty yards. Now it's time to hit the blind I need to purchase broad heads and don't know what grain I should be shooting. How do I determine this based on the target tips I have been practicing with?


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I shoot a 100 gr. Rage 2 Blade. Shot my first deer with them yesterday and was amazed with the damage. Check them out.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Shoot the same grain as your practice points that your bow is sighted in for. Hpefully you're shooting at least a 100 grain practice point. 

I shoot 100 grain pratice points and broadheads.

TH


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

look at your arrows too. Your arrows might be on the verge of not being recommended to be used with different grains of broadheads, so do some research on your arrows.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Yep*



Trouthunter said:


> Shoot the same grain as your practice points that your bow is sighted in for. Hpefully you're shooting at least a 100 grain practice point.
> 
> I shoot 100 grain pratice points and broadheads.
> 
> TH


X2


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Some brought up a good point on matching up your field tip weight to broad head weight, common mistake. We used thunder heads then went to a split something (they were bad news with a 4 inch, lol tells ya how long it's been for me. I will say that Friday was the first time in 12 years that I've missed being on a tripod. Have you tried to join any clubs, I used to shoot 3d with Banana bend bow benders before they moved to Baytown. Sure makes an excellent confidence builder, and increases your range.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

So now that you have the correct shafts with corresponding field tip to broadhead weights - it's time to get your self a decent broadhead target and see if the two differant points shoot anywhere the same as each other ? Could be dead on/ could be 3" off or possibly more!


----------



## Listo (Jun 26, 2010)

Right. Use the same grain as your practice tips. If you are going to be shooting hogs and deer you may want to find a cheeper broadhead that shoots well with your bow. It gets mighty expensive shooting pigs with the high dollar broadheads. A buddy of mine and I shot 43 pigs in three months with our bows at our place a few years ago. We found that the cheap 2 blade magnus work really well on the pigs and they are a lot cheaper than the expandables etc. Just resharpen them after you stick one. I killed several pigs and 2 deer with the same broadhead.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

125 Grain Muzzy Broadhead, 125 Field Tips for practice for me.

Make sure you practice with the broadheads a couple of days before you hit the stand. They do tend to fly a little different, and you may have to make some minor sight adjustments.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Whatever you decide on be sure and tune each BH to the shaft...WW


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Some excellent advice guys! Although I still don't know how I find out what grain the target tips I am currently shooting are rated? Should I just bring them in when I go to buy broadheads?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> Whatever you decide on be sure and tune each BH to the shaft...WW


How do I do this?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a digital scale, but don't recommend you buying one just to see how heavy your tips are.

Put one in your pocket and go to the store, pull it out and compare it to 100s and 125s. You should be able to tell just by looking.

Or you can just buy your broadheads, and shoot them. If they are flying well and you get sighted in for them...who cares what weight of field tip you are using. Of course your practice will have to be with broadheads only.

Remember after practicing with broadheads, change blades or sharpen them up...always shoot super sharp heads at animals.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh and by the way...if you plan on carrying your bow and arrows in a hard case don't carry arrows in the case with broadheads attached...you'll thank me later lol.

TH


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok...I'll bite. Why wouldn't you carry arrows in the case with broadheads attached?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe some cases don't have a cover for the heads, I could see some potential there.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think it wise to concern yourself with arrow stability and quietness instead of every last fps you can get. There are many great recommendations already given here. A trip to a good pro bow shop would NOT be time wasted. Many may disagree with me on this, but I would limit myself to 20 yards at least at first if I were you. I never shoot past 20 purposely, just too apt to cause trouble. In fact, I removed all the other sight pins except the 20 so as not to use the wrong one when all amped up on adrenaline.

I can't recommend rubber boots enough unless you have to walk a really long way to your stand and they get too hot. Rolling pants legs around calf and slipping the rubber boots over the pants really helps do away with leaving a scent trail.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

bend at waste dont drop your arm, if shooting down. aim small, focus on small target area. HAve fun!!!!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*I agree...*



Whitebassfisher said:


> I think it wise to concern yourself with arrow stability and quietness instead of every last fps you can get. There are many great recommendations already given here. A trip to a good pro bow shop would NOT be time wasted. Many may disagree with me on this, but I would limit myself to 20 yards at least at first if I were you. I never shoot past 20 purposely, just too apt to cause trouble. In fact, I removed all the other sight pins except the 20 so as not to use the wrong one when all amped up on adrenaline.
> 
> I can't recommend rubber boots enough unless you have to walk a really long way to your stand and they get too hot. Rolling pants legs around calf and slipping the rubber boots over the pants really helps do away with leaving a scent trail.


I won't be shooting to the end of my range until I have alot more experience in the stand AND shooting broadheads. I can wait for the right shot...I didn't realize how much fun being in the stand was regardless of shooting or not until I started going out with my older brother last year to watch! Either way this weekend is going to be great! The cams have lots of deer and my brother has been in the stand 3 times already to watch which direction and trails they are coming in from.....getting excited!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for some great advice. Good luck to all you guys!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Ok...I'll bite. Why wouldn't you carry arrows in the case with broadheads attached?


Let one shake loose from the clips and see what it does to your bow string while shaking around in the case lol.

TH


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Trout..hadn't thought about that...appreciate the advice.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Miles2Fish said:


> .I didn't realize how much fun being in the stand was regardless of shooting or not until I started going out with my older brother last year to watch! Either way this weekend is going to be great! .getting excited!


LOL, I sure do miss getting this excited. Nowadays, its pure torture for me to sit in a tripod or ladder stand for more than an hour or two!

Butt and legs go numb (and still hurt like heck!) Legs cramp, shoulder aches, neck stiffens up! Did all that this past weekend and didnt see anything but a few squirrels!

sigh...... I guess I need to figure out a way to put my box blind office recliner chair in a bow blind!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Shaky might I suggest you get a pop up tent blind and put in a comfortable chair....it will help you stay out of pain, and you can even move around in there if you start getting stiff. You can get a decent one like a ground max for a 150 bucks. Good luck to you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm still hung up on why you have to shoot at least a hundred grain broad heads! 9 yrs hunting, 16 deer and one hog(this past weekend), every one of them was shot with a 85 grain mechanical and every one was a complete pass through with no trailing involved(watched them fall). Total weight of my arrows is 376 grains. Proficiency is a MF. Practice and they will fall. before numbers 13 through 16 the closest I had shot a deer was 32 yrds. Not bragging but I use to shoot competition. The most important thing is, when the moment of truth comes, concentrate and do everything you practiced, and regardless of the shaking, you will make the shot. I still shake like a leaf even when a slick head walks out.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Success!*

Just wanted you gentlemen to know your advie was put to work with success! My first hunting trip and my first doe........


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool! Where did you hit the doe, how far was she and where were you when you shot her, ground stand or above?

Glad you got one!

TH


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

TH, I was sitting in a ground blind that consisted of a bunch of cedar limbs stacked on the ground in a small group of trees. She was thirty yards out (as far as I am ever going to shoot but am confident in the shot) and quartered to my right. Shot went in behind right shoulder and exited midsection on left side. The exit wound is actually right under my quiver in the picture...I was trying to keep the gore to minimum for public pictures. Anyway shot was a tad far back but got both lungs and resulted in a successful and quick kill.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rage 3 blade. That's what I shot the for with in the thread. Good blood


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

She was shot with an Evotek bow shooting Rage two blade BH's. The exit wound was huge! Just FYI.....


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Heck yeah. Congrats. Gotta love those Rage broadheads.


----------

